# What bows do you shoot?



## Camo

What bows do you shoot???


----------



## djleye

Hoyt ultra mag!!!


----------



## dogdigger

04 bowtech patriot - hunting
05 bowtech constitution - target
04 martin revelation recurve - hunting
bear whitetail classic - bowfishing

mark


----------



## 870 XPRS

Martin Cougar III SE


----------



## Chris Schulz

PSE Beast works for me fine.


----------



## DustinS

Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 !!!!


----------



## t_lowe_3081

parker buckhunter!


----------



## Turner

Cari-bow Tiaga Recurve 62# @ 27.25" Red Elm limbs, Cocobola riser, with antler tipped limbs and antler on the front of the riser.


----------



## dogdigger

sounds lik a cool recurve


----------



## Turner

Thanx, I think it is really sweet. I had Abe Penner (bowyer) who makes Cari-bow bows make it custome for me. I shoot cedar arrows also around 560grains + or - a little, been awhile since I have looked. I think they shoot right around 185 to 190fps, but it's been forever (4yrs) since I chronographed it.


----------



## dogdigger

holy crap thats crusing! where are you from, if you lived around grand forks i would love to shoot your bow sometime.

mark


----------



## Turner

Fargo. I am a member of the Sandhills here. Abe Penner lives up in Morden Canada, not too far from you. He makes some really cool bows.


----------



## Eagle_Eye44

for me the hoyt Trykon XL is the only way to go.

but i do like the martin slayer


----------



## mightiesthunter

Matthews FX


----------



## Eric Evenson

pse Nova


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I shoot a mathews Switchback, and a Selway Long bow. It's hard to shoot tournaments with forty and fifty yard shots with a long bow. 
I also like to use the compound hunting out west where long shots are more common.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Fred Bear G2SL, its the shiznit, also have a Parker Phoenix, like em both.


----------



## TN.Frank

1)Ben Pearson "Rogue" recurve/#[email protected]
2)Woodbows handmade Longbow,76", #[email protected]"

As you can see, my draw length is a bit on the long side(31") but it all works out ok,LOL. I shoot home built Ceder arrows with feather fletching, 3 vane on a right hand twist and 125gr field points or 125gr Snuffers for big game.


----------



## papapete

Hoyt Ultratec :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Mathews standard. Their first bow and my last.  I may get another Mathews for a trip west back-up just to cover all the bases though.


----------



## Draker16

Mathews LX, LOVE IT


----------



## Remington 7400

Golden Eagle
TM hunter rest and over draw
S-Coil Stabelizer
Cobra Sights
easton 2213 superlites, custom fletched, Ti-2 Braodheads 100 gr.
Tru-Ball Release

Bear Jackie Bushman Edition
Whisker busicuit rest
S-Coil Stabelizer
Cobra Sights
easton Quattro 375 2216, custom fletched, Muzzy 100 grain 4 blade
Tru-Ball Release


----------



## kase

mathews switchback...all i need


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

PSE Kingfisher Recurve for bowfishing and Target Practice

Horne's Combo hunter 65# Recurve


----------



## Jiffy

PSE Stingray


----------



## sportsaholic07

fred bear epic extreme....love it


----------



## newtothesport

My Matthews Switchback is the bow that gets it done for me. I love it because it is so quiet and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Goose Bandit

Mark up another Mathews shooter here. I shoot the Switchback, with Trophy Ridge Matrix Guide Series Sight and a Trophy Ridge Dropsone Guide Series rest, and shoot Beman Black Max Arrows.


----------



## ReKooH

PSE Polaris


----------



## JaySee

Reflex Super Slam


----------



## cya_coyote

golden eagle
matthews mq1
black bear
pearson hunter 709 58# @ 28"

:sniper:


----------



## hill billy

Hoyt Power Tech, suits me just fine.......


----------



## nitelite18

Pse Dakota or 50lb long bow


----------



## PAwoodsman

Hoyt Ultra Sport, didn'y quite have the money for the X-Tec since I am still in school and all, but a new hoyt and a new truck are my first two buys when I graduate

:beer:


----------



## panman

I shoot a Ross 34. Great bow and no proublums at all.

Also shoot a Martin pride .

My wife shoots a Martin Tigress.All very good bows.IMHO.pan.


----------



## bukn77

Hunt with Mathews Outback, Martin Super Diablo; bowfish with Martin Gonzo Safari,and Martin Prowler


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

I only shoot the best! 
Bowtech tribute '05!!!!
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Bow: PSE Fire Flight


----------



## mossy512

Mathews SQ2 :beer:


----------



## bigbillbass

PSE infinity xsr-3000 with trophy taker rest trophy ridge flatliner sight sims scoil stabiizer tru fire hurricane release and PSE carbonforce dominator 300's


----------



## bigbillbass

PSE infinity xsr-3000 with trophy taker rest trophy ridge flatliner sight sims scoil stabiizer tru fire hurricane release and PSE carbonforce dominator 300's


----------



## luciaanddavid

Me and my girlfriend like to shoot golden eagle compound bows

David and Lucia


----------



## luciaanddavid

Hi im looking for a way to make calls right at home and really dont want to spend any money doing it and if any one has any ideas please reply?


----------



## BandHunter

Mathews SwitchBack


----------



## BurnZ

I just bought a new hoyt lazertec. my accuracy just went through the roof.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

browning eclipse


----------



## jcneng

Alpine Silverado Lite until today

I ordered my Mathews Switchback XT today, can't wait to start shooting it and chase elk with it come Sept! I wish I would have had it for turkeys in SD a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Azian

I just bought a Martin Orion Magnum. Only been able to shoot it at the 20 yard indoor range, but I like it a lot. The best thing is that its affordable.


----------



## Tator

06 Hoyt Ultratec

Trophy Ridge 5 pin sights
Trophy Ridge drop away rest
Trophy Ridge 2 piece quiver

Cheap Gander Mountain arrows (whitetails)

and new to be SLICK TRICK 100's


----------



## Reflex

Reflex Buckskin set at 60lbs. I use a Copper John dead nuts 5 pin sight, doinker 7" hunter, NAP quicktune 4000 fall away, and hold my arrows with a Fuse 2 piece quiver.


----------



## tgoldade

Bowtech Allegence 05


----------



## boomersooner

mathews legacy hunting fred bear recurve bowfishing


----------



## KILLEDBAMBI

I SHOOT A MATHEWS Q2. :lol:


----------



## varmithunter06

i shoot a parker buckhunter


----------



## KILLEDBAMBI

I SHOOT A MATHEWS Q2. :lol:


----------



## eherzy12

Hoyt Trykon XL-AWESOME BOW!


----------



## parker_lipetzky

mathews switchback


----------



## rhino2003

Kota Recurve, 65# draw weight, made in Oberon, ND by Tim Finley. Shoot homemade cedar arrows with Zwickey broadheads.


----------



## bowhunt23

parker ultra lite 35. its the best bow on the market super light and fast. the only brand i will ever shoot


----------



## ViperTwo

PSE Buckmaster. It's short, but sweet.


----------

